# lonely



## Guest (Nov 29, 2005)

hi to all, im feeling very down cos i joined this site thinking there would be people to chat to, i go in the chat room and its very rare if someone is in there and on a few occasions there has been some one in and when i join they go, maybe its just me being paranoid, i don,t know, ive posted a few times and only had 1 reply  i think this site is very good it just seems theres no communication between folks, or not as much as i thought there would be. manda


----------



## Malory (Nov 27, 2005)

I think because it's not a hugely busy site, I mean there's quite afew people who are actively posting but compared to many sites it's pretty quite, that chances of someone randomly being in the chatrooms it fairly rare. It probably seems odd if you use chat a lot, like MSN or whatever, but many people just don't have the time to hang around in a chatroom to see who shows up. SO I'm saying it's not because of you that things seem slow, most people on a site like this will just pop in for a few minute, answer a post or two then leave again. That's what I think anyway.

Hi by the way.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2005)

Remember too, that the nature of dp is disassociation! Many people here feel disconnected from reality and have difficulty remembering things so even if they wanted to post a reply to you they may get distracted and never get around to it. It's not personal!


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

yeah, the chatroom is usually pretty empty because there usually aren't that many people here. but i really have connected with a few people on this board. just give it some time and start posting a bit more...and i think that if you start posting in some of the forums that get more traffic, you'll get more replies. not that many people look in this forum.


----------



## freesong (Dec 26, 2005)

I just read that you don't feel that you get many replies so I am replying. I really like having the opportunity to share and learn from others using the forum and I have actually had good luck with the chat room too. If you ever want to talk to someone just e-mail me and tell me a good time to meet in the chat room and I will try to make it. I check my messages at least once a day. Hope you will find friends here. God bless, freesong


----------

